# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  green crestie pics..

## ADEE

i talked to the breeder and hes got two of those green cresties i like, so we have taken them both. I knew some here wanted to see what i was talking about. the origional baby we selected has actually gotten less vibrant and developed some dalmation spots too, it does still retain some of the vibrance but not like the second baby we selected.

here are the pics, i didnt want to take too many and stress them out but at least you get the idea  :Wink:  opinions welcome
baby 1 (it is only a peice of moss on his eye and came off when i blew on it):

baby 2:

----------


## python.princess

so adorable! love the yellow underbellies!

----------


## ladywhipple02

Holy crap! I've never seen anything like that!

Emily, Emily, where are you? The coloring isn't like anything I've ever seen... it's looks like a crestie, but that coloring looks like there's some mix in there.

WOW!

----------


## ADEE

most certainly cresties  :Wink:  i saw its clutch mates, they came from harlequin flame & dalmation lines neat huh...told you they were jade green

----------


## Nate

wowee!

----------


## ladywhipple02

No doubting... just wondering... do you have pics of the parents?

----------


## ADEE

no i dont  :Sad:  but at least it wasnt a fluke since there was more than one it made me feel a bit better...when i asked the other day about whether or not i should stay away from that color i was concerned knowing there are "lethal white" animals and didnt know if the color green seeing as i had never heard of one before was a color i should or should not stay away from cause they were just so vibrant!! those pictures btw had no enhancing done to them besides closer crop, those are natural colors!

----------


## mlededee

that is the most insane coloring i have ever seen on a crested--especially one that young! that is just not normal...(but in a good way  :Smile:  ). i don't really even know what to think! did you see the parents at all or did the breeder even know who they were?

----------


## ADEE

hes not positive which mother they came out of and no i didnt see the parents. all he breeds is the harlequin and dalmation, he doesnt have green parents.. these were the only two he had right nowbut i hope he hatches some more soon :Good Job:  not ness. for me though... i think were set for now. im glad to hear they are a good find. i like em' now if we could come up with some names

----------


## jkobylka

wow those are awesome! big congrats...

Justin

----------


## JLC

You _sure_ that's not a crestie/froggie hybrid???  :Evileye:  

 :Razz: 

VERY cool!  I can't wait to see what they look like when they grow up!! (And if they'll pass those colors on to their offspring!)

----------


## ADEE

thanks judy & justin  :Smile:  they are really neat looking. im so pleased to hear everyone else here likes the way they look too. i have high hopes they hold those colors and eventually (in the future) to breed them and see what we can get. for now im just enjoying them. they are really fiesty little babies ill tell you what! 

Im thinking about naming them Trick and Traid (a nicer spelling for trade) I actually had a female bearded dragon that was ready to be bred that came with my 55 gallon tank i just got and since im not breeding bearded dragons and shes much too big to live with nikon and canon... i traded her for the two cresties of my choice, at the moment it looks like he definetly got the better deal but if i can get these jade green cresties to eventually breed i will have made out well too... so trick cause they came home on halloween and traid cause they were result of trade  :Good Job:  anyone else think thats clever? lol, i do already have a hallo for halloween but i think names like ween and treat are kind of silly

this morning when i took them out for a quick nose dip in cgd the one lighter one was a really neat shade of pale green.. not any other color except pale green with a couple dalmation spots  :Very Happy:

----------


## ADEE

my account on that forum is pending still but i am able to browse, just cant post yet... here are some green cresties i found there

http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/...ad.php?t=12262

thoughts?

----------


## mlededee

there are some really nice geckos and some that i wouldn't really consider green at all in that thread, but they are all adults. i wonder if any of them looked similar to yours as hatchlings. that's the thing that gets me about yours--i have never seen that kind of color on a gecko so young.

----------


## ladywhipple02

Same here... I'm hoping that those little kids of yours hold that jade color on through adulthood. They will seriously be one of a kind.

EDIT: Well, two of a kind  :Smile:

----------


## Kristy

Umm... Wow. I don't even know what to say. I am with Emily. I have never seen cresties that color. Especially babies.

Hold on to those two, and I can't wait to see them grow up. At least they grow pretty fast lol.

I am green with Envy. :Very Happy:  Pun intended. 

They are gorgeous. Too bad we can't see the parents. That's what I love about these guys. You never know what you are going to get.

----------


## mlededee

ashley, one thing to keep in mind when thinking about breeding these two is that they likely have the same parents, so if they turn out to be male and female you should not breed them together. it may be a challenge to try to find something similar to breed them to, depending on how they turn out!

----------


## ADEE

ok, thank you.. i wasnt sure if it were like rats that you can "line breed" i do have hallo and while he isnt green at least i would know the first generation lines.. im for sure holding onto them i was really taken back by them at first sight and now i know why  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  thank you everyone for your input  :Smile:  im very excited to see them grow and change too (well hopefully not change too much) i will keep my eyes pealed at the local expo in two weeks and see if i can find any other green babies there (To see popularity here, is it possible its my area where we live that they arent really that unusual?) one would think if someone was into breeding they would hold back an animal that was "different" and my breeder didnt see too inpressed.. perhaps he gets them more often than he told me.. either that or hes so concerned with keeping up with supply and demand he doesnt take the time to do it as long as hes producing

----------


## mlededee

you can breed sons to mothers and daughters to fathers, but brother to sister is generally not a good idea. cresteds tend to be on the inbred side anyhow because the group that was originally brought into the country was so small.

to answer your question about them being no unusual to your area--they are just plain unusual no matter where you are. maybe the breeder you got them from doesn't think they are anything special but since he produces for wholesale purposes i doubt he holds much back or pays a lot of attention to the babies he is shipping out since he is doing it in large quantities.

it's also kind of like this--i might produce a gecko that i don't really care for. it's different than the rest of what i have but to me it's nothing special. i sell it to someone who does think it is something unique and they show photos of it to other breeders and find out that there isn't really much else out there like it. too bad for me for selling it, but not a huge loss since i didn't really like it to begin with.

----------


## ADEE

ahhh yes, that makes alot more sense and really sheds some light on things.. i do know that he breeds/sells them but is getting more into the morph balls lately... so perhaps your right on. hes meeting demand, making money, exc so all in all its not a loss to him to "loose" a couple babies that are months away from producing anyway

i did get a couple more pics of them together so you can see them compared to each other too... bbs with those, besides i thought you might like to see a few more pics

----------


## ADEE

this was a tough photo to do but here it is.. hallo with trick and traid so you can see size/color difference between them.. its amazing how different hallo looks when hes not "fired up"

----------


## Laooda

Man..........   Those are CRAZY!   :Surprised: 

I'm so curious to see how they develop?!?!?!   My money is on black......... maybe???   :Good Job:   Hopefully they stay green!?!?!?

Anyhow, congrats on those lil greenies!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mlededee

that's an awesome photo.  :Very Happy:  i vote #2 for hotm next month!  :Razz:

----------


## ADEE

black huh? ive never seen a black crestie before, i do love those vibrant reds though!!  :Surprised:  i hope these guys hold their color it would be pretty neat. its amazing the difference in hallos coloring when hes relaxed being lazy and other times when hes all fired up. the more pale one, when hes relaxed hes a nice shade of pastel green and when hes fired up.. well you see what he looks like. the darker one.. doesnt change at all lol, i havnt seen him any other color but that deep green. they are awesome, i didnt relize how much i would like them! (cresties)


oh, emily (or anyone for that matter) should they be living together or should i seperate them? either way is fine since i do have two of those medium clear critter keeper things  :Smile:  i just want to make sure... the breeder had them all together but i would imagine thats for sake of cleaning and space  :Good Job:  thank you!

----------


## mlededee

> I'm so curious to see how they develop?!?!?!   My money is on black......... maybe???    Hopefully they stay green!?!?!?


if they do turn black i bet they will still be green when they aren't fired up.  :Smile:

----------


## ADEE

> that's an awesome photo.  i vote #2 for hotm next month!


thank you but im planning a better photo then that.. the bottom crestie (still dont know which is which for names) has moss on his eye and body, so the photo i want to do for HOTM would have to be nice and "clean" maybe a mirror project is in the plans  :Razz:

----------


## ADEE

http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/...=black+crestie

really? you think one of them (or both) could go black?? they are neat looking!

----------


## mlededee

my best guess is that they will turn out something like these geckos:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a34...os/yoda024.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...2oct192007.jpg

----------


## ADEE

the second one is much nicer (To me) than the first one.. guess we will have to wait and see  :Very Happy:

----------


## Laooda

> if they do turn black i bet they will still be green when they aren't fired up.


That's soooo cool!  They really do come in almost every color!

----------


## kneeonflamingo

_"The green coloration in Crested Geckos is produced by two or more different colors combining to create a green coloration. Crested geckos do not actually have any green pigment and they also lack any blue pigments."_

Found that here:
http://www.pangeareptile.com/morphs_colors.htm

Those cresteds look awesome! I can now say that green cresties are my favorite colored cresties out there! lol

----------


## ADEE

thank you nicole.. daddy is actually an olive color but these babies are VERY vibrant and show no signs of changing as of yet

----------


## ADEE

they were just both eating crickets and some cgd just now.. both are nice and fired up and BEAUTIFUL deep green! even the baby i thought had dulled out some is just as dark as its buddy. aside from some dalmation spots on traid i cant tell them apart

----------


## ADEE

> _"The green coloration in Crested Geckos is produced by two or more different colors combining to create a green coloration. Crested geckos do not actually have any green pigment and they also lack any blue pigments."_
> 
> Found that here:
> http://www.pangeareptile.com/morphs_colors.htm
> 
> Those cresteds look awesome! I can now say that green cresties are my favorite colored cresties out there! lol



i dont know about that.. i did read the link but to say the gecko doesnt have any green pigment, these animals live here and there is no denying their green color.. if they arent green i would love to hear what color they are. 

thank you for the compliment.. i thought they were awesome looking and loved the look, im glad so many people here are also enthusiastic about them too

----------


## mlededee

cresteds do lack both green and blue pigment, however that doesn't mean that they can't look green. i have one male in particular that looks very green when he isn't fired up. it is some combination of yellows and other colors that gives the green appearance--i honestly don't really know how it works but obviously it does.  :Razz:

----------


## kneeonflamingo

It makes sense to me. The way I think of it is if you have two translucent sheets of paper. One of the papers is yellow and the other is blue. If you over lap those papers, you see green. The paper really isn't green at all, but it appears to be anyway. I'm not sure if that's really how it works, but that is the way I see. You can def. have a green crested gecko apparently, but it's not really a pigment that they have. It's a combination of two pigments put together. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, lol!

----------


## mlededee

if cresteds had blue pigment it would make sense to me, but since they don't i don't really know what combination of pigments it is that gives the appearance of green. i especially don't understand how ashley's two cresteds have the color they have--usually green is a non-fired up version of a black crested, but these two only get darker and brighter green when they fire up. how is that happening?!  :Razz:

----------


## Krazy99CL

awesome crestie. what about blue?  :Razz: jk. thanks for sharing.

----------


## kneeonflamingo

_"Olive - This morph can vary from very dark to almost pastel, and to the untrained eye, could sometimes be described as green. The color we know as olive in painting, is actually a combination of yellow and black, but contains no blue pigment as a true green (green is a combination of yellow and blue). That green tint you see in many other color morphs seems to be this olive color."_

Found that here:
http://www.sandfiredragonranch.com/t...ko_article.htm

Maybe that will shed some light on the subject!  :Razz:  Do you think that would be a hard morph to breed? 

I think you are def. very lucky to have stumbled across these beautiful geckos! I'm really jeolous.  :Very Happy:  Are you going to try and breed them in the future?

----------


## ADEE

Nicole, i am considering it.. the breeder has agreed to help me make more of these green babies since we know who the dad is but im not sure i want to get that large scale of animals with no where to sell them. I would rather sell these babies to someone who does breeding to work on the color themselves and perhaps aid in making this color more widely found. the breeder said hes had some green/olive hatchlings before but none as green and vibrant as trick and traid, and even as they grow i expected them to shade out some already but thankfully so far they havnt... im holding out hope they hold some of this color if nothing else they are getting more vibrant, especially when fired up. the breeder is going to be working with me on creating more of these animals when trick or traid get older but since he works on such a large scale being a whole saler the chances are slim that we will actually "work on it", he doesnt really have time to dazzle in genetics and making a specific color when he has such high demand for cresteds in general.. the general public isnt looking for a certain color, in this case he knew i was crazy about the green and when he found another on in the same clutch he held it for me...
as for the color being olive.. i have seen some that can be considered olive, but i think these animals are more of a jade or true green color than olive, but thats just me especially considering no color alterations were done to these pictures, perhaps its my moniters at work and home that makes me think they are more green cause in real life they certainly dont look olive to me.. but hey everyone has opinions. im still confused, how could you make green, or even olive if there is no blue in cresteds? where would the green come from? i can understand the yellow.. but certainly not blue. i guess this is something you would really have to see in person to understand, these animals are so far from the olive animals i have seen here, other websites and even in real life its not funny.. guess i just got lucky and there is no real understanding it? im so eager to see what they would make if i mixed them with another animal in similar color

----------


## kneeonflamingo

It isn't considered a true green because there is no blue color pigment in the geckos. The color for them is created by a mixture of the yellow and black pigments. And I agree 100% that those cresties do not look like an olive green, but perhaps that just means that they have more black in the mixture than yellow. I am not in any way skepitcal about the color, I'm just trying to let people get a better understanding of how it works since no one seemed to know, and I'm sorry if that's how I came off to you. Trust me, I believe you completely, just trying to educate and be educated.  :Good Job: 

And, hey! If you are worried about selling the babies if you breed, I'll take them off your hands!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mlededee

these 2 definitely have more black in the mix than the normal olive or green crested. when it comes down to it though, i personally can get over the technicalities (i.e. cresteds don't have green pigment so they aren't really green, etc.) in favor of simple fact of how they actually look. they look green, so i'm calling them green.  :Smile:

----------


## kneeonflamingo

> they look green, so i'm calling them green.


LOL!  :sploosh:  Very good point!

----------


## ADEE

:Smile:  thank you for helping clear that up .. i call em green too :Good Job:

----------

